# RIP Haley



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is Haley. She is 75% pit 25% boxer. She was such a loving caring dog. I miss her so much. She died in her sleep next to my her buddy "Dallas" who is a 7 yr old mix of something very big. She was 10 years old. I love you Haley.


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Awe poor baby. RIP Haley

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sorry for your loss, she looked like a sweet girl <3


----------



## mynm156 (Nov 11, 2012)

Beautiful Im So sorry for your lose.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.She was beautiful.


----------



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you all for the comments.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

I'am very sorry for your lost mate, Haley was really nice looking dog. *RIP HALEY.*


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Aww so sorry for your loss! Sweet pup!


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous dog, remember to cherish the good times  RIP Haley 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you for all the comments. She is missed very much.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

RIP Haley  its always hard loosing loved ones


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

That's got to be one of the sweetest looking faces ever! :angel: So sorry to hear about your loss, dogs certaintly are like members of the family and it's so hard when we lose one.  RIP Haley


----------

